# Scott Mythic or Stego?



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone tried the Scott Mythic or Stego helmets?
The Stego has the MIPs system and the Mythic is your standard. They both share the same venting and design otherwise. 
Anyone?

I am looking for a new All Mountain type lid with more coverage and am looking at this Scott helmet or the TLD A1. I've heard/read that the A1 does not vent very well and is hot in the forehead area. Contrary to that is the MTBR helmet shootout review of the A1 Drone where they say the ventilation is 'quite good' and it 'scored well'. I know, I know fit is everything but venting is important to me as well. I'm willing to give up a little (not a lot) in the fit department if the venting is better. 
Thanks.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I am interested in them too, but from Googling they don't seem to be out yet? Or perhaps Scott somehow prevents their helmets from being sold online. My local Scott dealer annoyingly doesn't carry any Scott helmets and knew nothing about the Stego. I just found another dealer about 30 minutes away and I sent them an email tonight asking if they had any Stego's in stock.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

I've been riding with a Stego for about 3 months now. Before that a Bell Super. I think it fits me better than the super. The super would sometimes seem to hit pressure points on my head and give me headaches. Never get that with the Stego. I think the venting is as good as the Super and I like it because it seems to be a little closer fitting and streamlined. Its also a great value for a helmet with MIPS. I don't know that MIPS is the answer to a better helmet, but I'll give them my money for at least trying to push the technology past decades old standards. 
Went OTB last night and bounced it off a good sized chuck of granite. Helmet is lightly dented but intact, so is my head. MIPS liner did not move, but it more of a straight on hit. One of the buttons that hold the MIPS liner in did however scrape my forehead a little.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

The other dealer 30 minutes away said they do in fact carry the Stego. I'll have to head up there and check it out, though it probably won't be until mid-April that I'll have an opportunity to do so.


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

Picked up a Mythic last week. Fit is great. I have been riding a Bell Variant and the fit is very similar. Hard to say at this point how good the venting is as I have been wearing my beanie still. So far it seems good. Overall at this point happy with my purchase.


----------



## swildnm (Aug 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention one thing, my riding buddy left his Stego in the car, it didn't get hot, but we suspect that due to direct uv exposure the MIPS liner kind of curled around the edges. To the point where it was painful to wear. It is now at our Scott dealer LBS waiting to find out how Scott is going to handle it. It was only a month or two old.


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I had an opportunity to try out the Stego and it didn't quite work for me. The problem was when I put on my sunglasses. The retention system, glasses, and my ears just didn't work together. It's probably a case of my head shape just wasn't quite compatible. 

I plan on looking at the POC Trabec Race next.


----------

